# Story suggestions for my upcoming comic?



## clawstarz (Jul 19, 2019)

deleted


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

Sup, may I give a suggestion of mine?


----------



## clawstarz (Jul 27, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Sup, may I give a suggestion of mine?


oh shot, I erased the post but sure! I was basically asking for others opinions on a story that isn't cliche or have a repetitive storyline ya know? Something that is interesting/captivating for a new and fresh story. Also, I'm not trying to take credit for anyone's ideas, just suggestions!


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

clawstarz said:


> oh shot, I erased the post but sure! I was basically asking for others opinions on a story that isn't cliche or have a repetitive storyline ya know? Something that is interesting/captivating for a new and fresh story. Also, I'm not trying to take credit for anyone's ideas, just suggestions!



captivating you say...Hell
And the search for heaven in your heart

Start with the purgatory on your fursona, what does he or she need,  how will he or she get it, is he or she alone
on the task you've got to face multiple obstacles, have a powerful bond that shatters in front of you on the second day..
if you have a power that power must be taken out from you as you are casted in hell
on that hell you'll acquire new visions, new ways of bearing suffering, and will rise on new wings, like the fenix
then..your jouney to heaven starts, you meet new people, you may not want them in your life, maybe you do, you get "real" with it, or not...all depends, you face what made you fall in hell then if you are sucessful, you are one step closer to heaven
this is all in technical terms, butt if you wanna be biblical, go ahead


----------



## clawstarz (Jul 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> captivating you say...Hell
> And the search for heaven in your heart
> 
> Start with the purgatory on your fursona, what does he or she need,  how will he or she get it, is he or she alone
> ...


This actually helps, thank you!! I'm not the best at writing but this helped me get the basics of a more structured storyline so tysm!!


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

No problems fam
wanna know my story, start a conversation with me, I can send you the chapters I developed over 2 years


----------



## clawstarz (Aug 17, 2019)

Nellf said:


> I'm writing my life story as an informant now. You could touch on Spy vs Spy, ala Jason Bourne?


I'll take note of that! Thank you!


----------

